# Mercedes CLK 200, Meguiarized, Duraglossed and G|Techniqkazised(?) -WetShine.Net



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

The car has obviously been polished by the dealer as the paintwork was slick and looking pretty glossy upon arrival! Looks can be deceiving, let's wash the car first and we shall see.

Upon arrival,





































First up were the wheels, wheel well and tires. These were all cleaned with Osren Multi-Clean and their new product, Degreaser FX.























































Bodywork is washed with Osren Bubble and Wax shampoo and smoothened with Osren Magic Clay Cloth. After rinsing, the whole car is given a once over with Carmate KK128 Iron Remover Shampoo, couldn't see any iron particles being dissolved though, just an extra step.





































Now that she is squeaky clean and make up removed, we can now see how her bare face looks like. Some general condition of the paint, the bonnet and rear boot were most severe.





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Paintwork Correction Process:

1)	Compound with Meguiar's #105 Ultra-Cut Compound / Lake Country 4-ply twisted wool pad / Rotary @ 1200~1500 RPM

2)	Polish with Meguiar's #105 Ultra-Cut Compound / Lake Country Cutting Pad / Rotary @ 1200~1500 RPM

3)	Polish with Meguiar's #105 Ultra-Cut Compound / Meguiar's W-8006 Polishing Pad / Dodo Juice DA @ Speed 5

4)	Finish with G|Techniq P1 Nanoscopic Polish / Meguiar's W-8006 Polishing Pad / Dodo Juice DA @ Speed 5

'Before' and 'After' photos below:


























































































































































After correcting the paint, all the masking tape were removed, car is rinsed down to remove all polishing dust, re-washed with shampoo and dried off.

Protection Stage:

1)	Duragloss #601 Polish Bonding Agent / Microfibre Pad / Hand Application @ 25 RPM

2)	Duragloss #105 Total Performance Polish / Lake Country CCS Black Finishing Pad / Dodo Juice DA @ Speed 2

3)	G|Techniq C2 Liquid Crystal wipe-down prior to collection.

While the sealant was drying, I tend to the interior. It was previously detailed on a previous date, so just some touch up needed.

Interior Process:

1)	Cabin vacuumed 
2)	Mats vacuumed and re-applied with G|Techniq I1 Smart Fabric
3)	Leather seats re-applied with G|Techniq L1 Leather Guard
4)	Glass wiped down with damp waffle weave microfiber.














































Rim Protection:

1)	G|Techniq P1 Nanoscopic Polish / Foam Applicator / Hand Application @ 15 RPM

2)	G|Techniq C5 Wheel Armour



















With the interior settled, the sealant is wiped off and the paint said "Who's got bling? Me!"

As you will see in the photos, there were quite a lot of Random Isolated Deep Scratches (RIDS) that weren't fully removed.

Tires dressed with ArmorAll Original.













































































































Let's get photographfunky! It never occured to me to bounce my flash up against my white porch ceiling... discovered it accidentally during this detail. The photos make the paint look so smoooooth, well it is! 


















































































Thanks for looking!!:argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job done...nice final pictures..


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice afters


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome work mate :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning...:thumb:

I love the hand application @ 25 rpm...:lol:


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!!



james_death said:


> Stunning...:thumb:
> 
> I love the hand application @ 25 rpm...:lol:


Best of all, no electricity needed!:lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work there mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work as always! 

Man, that mercedes paint must be very hard! Top work!


----------

